# New machine for new kitchen



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Kitchen remodel on the way so smaller footprint machine required. After a lot of dithering I plumped for the ECM Mechanika Slim. Very pleased. The only issue is why oh why does a company like ECM persist on sticking that plastic tamper in the box!! Grinder is a Quamar M80E which now may have to go in kitchen refurb.


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

very nice


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolo said:


> Kitchen remodel on the way so smaller footprint machine required. After a lot of dithering I plumped for the ECM Mechanika Slim. Very pleased. The only issue is why oh why does a company like ECM persist on sticking that plastic tamper in the box!! Grinder is a Quamar M80E which now may have to go in kitchen refurb.


Nice tamper


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

That looks great, congratulations I hope you enjoy it, scratch that, you will love it.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Where did you buy it? BB? Thanks


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes bb


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Rolo said:


> The only issue is why oh why does a company like ECM persist on sticking that plastic tamper in the box!!


Because everbody does it.

I'm proud owner of a vast collection of (different!) ones. Not too sure why I kept them, but I've been using them in flower pots and during construction work and what not...

Apart from that, congrats to your setup!


----------



## MogCoffee (May 12, 2018)

Wow amazing set up. Curious though if your grinder has to go what will you replace it with that can do espresso grinds well enough?


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

Have ordered a Niche grinder.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice, and a Niche grinder to boot. cant fault you


----------



## schaferhunde (May 2, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Great choice with an ECM machine they are so well finished.

Jon.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

"plastic tamper in the box!" maybe just in case you lost/sell it with the previous grinder









btw, in bucket list this setup.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

wan said:


> "plastic tamper in the box!" maybe just in case you lost/sell it with the previous grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, they should supply all their machines with a decent tamper as with the Synchronika, on a grand scale of it the price would be minimal.

Jon.


----------



## zoooook (Aug 8, 2018)

slick set up


----------

